# Simple Halloween Tree Ornaments



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

These aren't as nice as the really cool ornament that was posted on here by drazster not too long ago, but for anyone who doesn't have sculpting ability, this how-to is for you.

I use Crayola Paperclay for this because it's cheap and it dries like a hard foam (so if it drops on the floor, it will be ok).

You will need:


Wax paper
Crayola Paperclay
Halloween shaped cookie cutters
Rolling pin
Paint and brushes
Ribbon
Spray enamel










Step 1: Tear off a sheet of wax paper and lay it on your work surface. After working the paperclay in your hands to thin it out, put it in the middle of the wax paper.

Step 2: Fold the wax paper over the paperclay and use the rolling pin to flatten and spread it out. You want the paperclay to be fairly thin (about 1-2 centimetres).

Step 3: Take a cookie cutter and firmly press it into the paperclay.

Step 4: Gently pull the excess away from the outside of the cookie cutter. Pulling toward the front of the cookie cutter helps to get a cleaner edge.

Note: crayola paperclay is not a good medium to sand. If you use this, be sure to smooth the edges while it's still soft. You may also wish to extend and thin some of the edges (for example, the cat ears or the edges of the bat wings) because crayola paperclay has a tendency to shrink into itself as it dries.

Step 5: Create a hole (I used a wooden bbq skewer) near the top of the shape. This will be used to run the ribbon through later. With Crayola's paperclay, it is so spongey that you can actually run the skewer through after it has dried but there is a risk that you can rip some of the clay free from the surrounding surface.

Step 6: Once the paperclay is dry, paint the ornaments as desired. Finish with a spray enamel.

To see images of each step, or learn how to make the little skull head, go to my website.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Cute idea. Thanks for the how-to.


----------



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

I really dig the wee' skull fella. Now I'll have to make one. Great stuff. 

I think a Halloween Tree is a great idea. I'm adding it to my list for next year. thanks GF.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like the little skelly head best

how do those hold up..is that stuff pretty durable?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The Crayola magic modelling (or is it modelling magic) clay dries almost like a hard foam. Once dry, if you were to bend the ornament, it would snap. But I dropped two of them on the ground (I'm clumsy) and they were fine. So I wouldn't say they are durable exactly, but it isn't breakable like a ceramic.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

those are cute Ghoul


----------

